# Are these fish eggs?



## metalface93 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 320 ltr tropical fish tank, 300 live plants and 5 filters. There are 12 daninos, 6 harlequins, 3 xray tetras, 1 albino ruby shark, 3 tiger barbs and 3 black ruby barbs. 
I have spotted what seems to be clusters of clear spots with a glue like material keeping them together. 










[URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/crazyreptilelady93/media/fisheggs_zps9321fa7f.jpg.html][IMG]

Any advice who be really helpful. We have only just found out that our spiral horn and red spotted snails are breeding and their eggs are everywhere!!

Thanks Louisa.


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

can't see the pics mate ?


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Copied and pasted the links and they look like more snail eggs to me.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 20, 2010)

Here:









Snail eggs. Possibly 'bladder' snails? Do you have a ramshorn snail in your tank? The red snails, looks like their eggs.


----------

